# John Mayer Ring Shopping...



## CaliforniaLA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm not buying this story yet... but John Mayer is supposedly shopping for the perfect engagement ring and planning to pop the question to Jen. I hope it's true... they are adorable together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Mayer to Propose to Aniston?​


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 11, 2009)

i hope so too. i want her to be happy. she deserves it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

They are too cute togther...they have dated long enough I hope so too..time for some babies!!!


----------



## User49 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been a die hard jm fan since he started out YEARS ago and as lame-o as it sounds I have always thought he deserved to be with someone with beauty and brains (not just beauty like most of the bimbos he's dated) and I LOVE Jennifer aniston. She's funny and she's got soul! I hope they get married. They make a very cute couple!!!!!! :0) As long as he doesn't stop making amazing music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Mar 12, 2009)

My suspicions were valid... now the story has completely turned around... now the talk is that John just broke up with Jen...


Mayer Dumps Aniston?

ohyyy their relationship (or at least the rumors surrounding it) are so up and down!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope he isn't buying her a ring. 

I don't think they're a good match at all :/ In fact I was outraged when I found out about their hook up, and that's rare. John Mayer is way too sexy for her. But he's just right fo' me!


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 12, 2009)

^lol

yeah i heard about the breakup this morning on the radio, then i saw this thread and i'm like.. huh?

i dont really care either way, break up get married i dont give a crap..haha


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

Now there's speculation from his twitter page that he's mourning over the break-up.

That couple has more relationship drama than I do- and that's really saying something.


----------

